# Boots and Footwear



## MkVity (Jan 8, 2015)

So we all have different ideas of what is comfortable but what is the most favored style of boot or foot wear on trucks and general work use? Does any body use Magnum boots? Any good recommended ones or avoided for work?

Thanks Mark


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2015)

There is no favored boot. There are hundreds of boots out there and each person will like them for different reasons. Some like the cheap boots that you can replace every year or 6 months while others prefer the expensive boots that may last longer.

Some like slip on boots while others do not. Some like boots that zip up and others don't. Heck some like the side zip instead of the front zip.

Some people are limited by their company/departments SOGs on boots.

If you are looking into different kind of boots a search of the forum will provide you with tons of opinions on boots.

http://emtlife.com/search/1065333/?q=Boots&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## MkVity (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Desert yes I guess you have to factor some areas may have preference to what you can wear and use for safety.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Thanks Desert yes I guess you have to factor some areas may have preference to what you can wear and use for safety.


I added a link for several threads about boots for you in my first post. 

It's just extremely hard to say which boot is best because there is no best boot. Everyone likes their boots for different reasons.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 8, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I added a link for several threads about boots for you in my first post.
> 
> It's just extremely hard to say which boot is best because there is no best boot. Everyone likes their boots for different reasons.



Yes of course. I was just curious to see if there was a common manufacture with everyone but will check out the link 

Mark


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Jan 19, 2015)

I've used Magnum boots before, they make good stuff. I used both the stealth force and viper pros, both in 8" side zips. If i had to recommend one over the other, I'd say the Stealth Force, they were a bit more comfortable to me.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 19, 2015)

gotta love the names of some of the boot models- stealth force viper death operator lightning ninja underwater knife fighting footwear (as used by special operations).com


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 19, 2015)

Redbacks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 19, 2015)

Redbacks tore up my socks. :/ I finally took my pair to goodwill.

I still really like my 5.11 ATAC shield boots.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't remember the specific model, but I've had my 5.11 6" boots for 2 years now and they do me wonders. Extremely comfortable to the point where I am that guy that keeps his boots on after a search, when everyone else switches to flip flops. I used mine on the truck and was perfectly fine, but use them most for wilderness SAR to include rope work and caving. Never had a problem. Thinking back, I would've got 8", but solely because of wilderness use.

I'd where them and BDUs in the ED if they let me. I don't know why people insist that scrubs are comfortable.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


> So we all have different ideas of what is comfortable but what is the most favored style of boot or foot wear on trucks and general work use? Does any body use Magnum boots? Any good recommended ones or avoided for work?
> 
> I wear Magnum Stealth  Force and I lover them, but they are women's. Lol. (And yes, I AM female. Haha)
> 
> Thanks Mark


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


> So we all have different ideas of what is comfortable but what is the most favored style of boot or foot wear on trucks and general work use? Does any body use Magnum boots? Any good recommended ones or avoided for work?
> 
> Thanks Mark




I wear Magnum and love them. (Stealth Force ) But they are women's. Lol


----------



## RefriedEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

So far I like my striker II EMS boots from Danner they have laces as well as a side zip, fit me perfectly and are very comfortable. They are on the more expensive side though although their a million times better than the cheap boots I had before them. They also have toe protection and a liner to keep blood and other fluids from getting inside the boot.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 20, 2015)

Seriously I'm not female though @ViolynEMT


----------



## MkVity (Jan 20, 2015)

irishboxer384 said:


> gotta love the names of some of the boot models- stealth force viper death operator lightning ninja underwater knife fighting footwear (as used by special operations).com



You missed Commando @irishboxer384


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 20, 2015)

I vote for 5.11 with side zipper. I've had my original pair for going on 6 years and although they look a little beat up they are still comfy as heck. I wear them off duty when it's raining or I'm doing yard work or whatever.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


> You missed Commando @irishboxer384



THOSE id buy


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Seriously I'm not female though @ViolynEMT



Totally thought you were. Sorry dude


----------



## MkVity (Jan 20, 2015)

Anjel said:


> Totally thought you were. Sorry dude


----------



## Anjel (Jan 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


>



I really did. Lol sorry.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jan 20, 2015)

MkVity said:


> Seriously I'm not female though @ViolynEMT


Doesn't Magnum make men's boots?


----------



## MkVity (Jan 20, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Doesn't Magnum make men's boots?



Yes, yes thy do


----------



## Kevinf (Jan 20, 2015)

I recommend getting an elastic lace (ex: lock laces) for your boots, even if they zip up. The elastic allows the boot to flex with your foot and they don't work themselves loose during your shift. I haven't needed to adjust the lock laces on my Bates 8" zips since I put them on.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 21, 2015)

I get to wear hiking boots. It's amazing.


----------

